# How to use mullet in the surf



## sharkchum

One of the questions I get asked most often is how to use mullet in the surf. Most people think you just put a bait on a hook and throw it in the water, but if you want to be successful, there's a little more to it than that.

The first thing you have to do is get some mullet. Now, the secret to success with mullet, just like any other bait, is freshness. Sure, you can stop at the bait camp and get some half rotted mullet, or even some out of your freezer left over from your last trip, but it will never be as good as fresh.

The best way to obtain fresh mullet is with a cast net. In the summer, it's usually no problem to get all the mullet you need right out of the surf. I usually find most of mine in less than knee deep water, but sometime's they may be deeper. If you know any places that hold mullet that are on your way to the surf, it's always a good idea to catch some before you go.

Just like in fishing, I don't just blindly cast for mullet hoping to get lucky, but rather try to locate big schools to cast into. By doing this, 2 or 3 good cast's will secure you enough bait for all day.

Now, despite what your wife or girlfriend may have told you, size does matter, especially with mullet. Not only does the size of the mullet matter, but the size of the hook does as well. What you want to do is try to match you bait and hook size to the size of the fish you are targeting . For surf fishing, I consider any mullet under 5" to small. It's not because you can't catch big fish on small bait, but rather because hardheads love little mullet, and I hate catching hardheads.
The prime size of mullet I like to use for my casting rods are in the 6" to 10" range. These are big enough to keep most trash fish off your line, but small enough that a slot red can still get them in their mouth. For these size mullet I use between a 5/0 and 8/0 circle hook. Once you get into mullet over 12", it's primarily for bigger fish like sharks and bull reds. For these big horse mullet I'll use between a 9/0 and 20/0 circle hook. Baits this big are usually to big to cast and are reserved for drop baits, taken out in a kayak or jetski. 

Once you have your mullet and the correct size hook on your leader, it's time to prepare the bait.
1: Start by cutting the bait in half. 
2: With your knife or scissors remove all the fins.
3: Insert your hook into the eye and out the top of the head.
There are several reasons for preparing and rigging your bait in this way. 
Cutting the bait releases blood and oil, making it easier for the fish to find your bait. It also makes the bait more compact for casting and also for the fish to get the bait in their mouth, increasing your hookup ratio.
Removing the fins make the bait more aerodynamic for casting, and reduces drag while in the water.
Placing the hook in the head helps the bait stay on the hook better and it makes it harder for crabs and trash fish to steal your bait . Being hooked in the head also make the bait fly better while casting, and since most predatory fish eat their prey head first, having the hook in the head will increase your hookup ratio and you will have fewer missed strikes.

I do this with all my bait, not just mullet. It works for whiteing, croaker, sandtrout, and even big baits like bonita or jackfish.
This is just one more tip that has helped me become more successful in the surf, and if you follow my advice you can be more successful to.


----------



## sharkchum

.


----------



## walkinwader

Nice informative post. Thanks. Makes ya want to go jump in the truck and hit the water 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

You are so very generous to share such detailed info! Thank you.


----------



## Bankin' On It

Wow SC. Thanks for taking the time to teach some of us no-catchin' mongrels. Green to ya!


----------



## Dhn121

SC...Great post again and thanks for sharing, you da man !!!

I've never cut off all the fins before on any of my mullets, will have to do this from now on to increase hook up, great info. By cutting them off, all the sharp points in the fins goes into the hungry fish easier, agree? 

Let them eat it!

DHN121


----------



## jpdarby2

As always another post full of great information. It's the details that make the difference. Thank you!


----------



## eliris

With all these quality post by SC we're running out of excuses to not catch fish... Lol

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrabq

Thanks for the tips, do you do anything with the back half of the mullet, or just toss it?


----------



## sharkchum

jrabq said:


> Thanks for the tips, do you do anything with the back half of the mullet, or just toss it?


Nope, just throw it in the water for the crabs to eat.


----------



## sharkchum

This not only works in the surf, but everywhere. Bays, jetties, piers, offshore, even in fresh water.


----------



## the toninator

sharkchum said:


> Nope, just throw it in the water for the crabs to eat.


That's weird, I've done better on the tails than the heads recently.


----------



## TxBrewer

Great post thanks for the information.


----------



## eliris

Follow on cutting the bait fish...
Do you cut all the mullets, even the finger mullets, or only the ones over, say, 6-8 inches, and use the smaller ones whole?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## kneekap

I was taught to remove the fins back in the early 1970's. And those mullet need to be fresh. Both will increase hookups from what I have experienced.


----------



## sharkchum

eliris said:


> Follow on cutting the bait fish...
> Do you cut all the mullets, even the finger mullets, or only the ones over, say, 6-8 inches, and use the smaller ones whole?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I rarely use finger mullet, but when I do I cut them to. If all I can catch is finger mullet, I will put 3 or 4 on a hook to make a bigger bait. Smaller baits just don't last long in the surf.


----------



## eliris

Question about hook size. As you can see in the pic below, i am showing allegedly 3 sizes of circle hooks. From left to right:

Mustad 7/0 (25 @ $15)
Mustad 13/0 (25 @ $13)
Eagle claw 12/0 (25 @ $6)

(Included a couple of wine corks for size reference)

Is there any rhyme or reason for the numbering of the sizes? Asking as the 12 from eagle is way bigger than the 13 from mustad... Just wondering as it can be complicated when/if ordering these online.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubdee

eliris said:


> Question about hook size. As you can see in the pic below, i am showing allegedly 3 sizes of circle hooks. From left to right:
> 
> Mustad 7/0 (25 @ $15)
> Mustad 13/0 (25 @ $13)
> Eagle claw 12/0 (25 @ $6)
> 
> (Included a couple of wine corks for size reference)
> 
> Is there any rhyme or reason for the numbering of the sizes? Asking as the 12 from eagle is way bigger than the 13 from mustad... Just wondering as it can be complicated when/if ordering these online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


you can dump those eagle claws in the closest trash can.

and no there isn't a standardized size for hooks, its different for each brand/model of hook. ballpark figures so to say.


----------



## Instigator

It would be nice if hooks were sized uniformly so that you could depend on blind ordering an 8/0 regardless of brand but it's not that easy. Manufacturers all rank their different style hooks qualitatively. They lay them all out and assign the biggest number to the biggest hook and move down the standardized numbering system. Repeat with each style. So, even within a single manufacturer's hooks you can have an irritating amount of size number variation between types.

Once you have chosen a brand and style (Gamakatsu offset octopus circle for me) then you can lock down the number and order without concern. Since I don't target bigger sharks and generally use tackle on the lighter side I like the thinner wire on Gamakatsus and Owners. I think that I get both better bite frequency and hook bite with that style but I have no data to support it just gut feeling.

I also focus more on hook to bait size than worrying about fish size. Like Sharkchum, I choose the bait for the fish I'm after and then worry about hook size. Most of our surf species are not hook shy but I still don't like so much gap and shank hanging out that they feel steel before the hook set. On the other end a too small hook, circle especially, can get bound in your bait and not set properly leading to those adrenaline producing runs followed by disappointing slack line.

Lots of words to say that you can't order hooks blindly by number. Hit Academy, Bass Pro, FTU or wherever and check brands/styles/sizes. I usually buy a few from them out of courtesy and then order what I need in bulk later.


----------



## sharkchum

eliris said:


> Question about hook size. As you can see in the pic below, i am showing allegedly 3 sizes of circle hooks. From left to right:
> 
> Mustad 7/0 (25 @ $15)
> Mustad 13/0 (25 @ $13)
> Eagle claw 12/0 (25 @ $6)
> 
> (Included a couple of wine corks for size reference)
> 
> Is there any rhyme or reason for the numbering of the sizes? Asking as the 12 from eagle is way bigger than the 13 from mustad... Just wondering as it can be complicated when/if ordering these online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Unfortunately, sizing is left up to the manufacture and they can call a certain hook any size they want. Even different styles of hooks made by the same manufacture can be different sizes. The good news is all the hooks will have a style# or reference # that people can go by. So, if I say I was using a 8/0 Gamakatsu octopus circle #208418, or a 11/0 Mustad demon perfect circle 1x wide gap #39948NP-BN, you can get the exact hook.


----------



## TxBrewer

sharkchum said:


> Unfortunately, sizing is left up to the manufacture and they can call a certain hook any size they want. Even different styles of hooks made by the same manufacture can be different sizes. The good news is all the hooks will have a style# or reference # that people can go by. So, if I say I was using a 8/0 Gamakatsu octopus circle #208418, or a 11/0 Mustad demon perfect circle 1x wide gap #39948NP-BN, you can get the exact hook.


If I remember an earlier post you use Troker Lancet 9/0 hooks correct? Was going to make a few leaders for my trip in August and wanted to order the materials off Amazon to make in advance.


----------



## sharkchum

TxBrewer said:


> If I remember an earlier post you use Troker Lancet 9/0 hooks correct? Was going to make a few leaders for my trip in August and wanted to order the materials off Amazon to make in advance.


I've used Troker hooks before. They are good hook's, but overpriced for my liking . I've used almost every brand and size made at on time or another. The one I probably use most this time of the year is a 8/0 Gamakatsu Octopus Circle ST#208418. They are cheep, sharp ,strong, and have a very good hook-up ratio. I've caught everything from 20" reds to 6' sharks on this hook.


----------



## eliris

Dubdee said:


> you can dump those eagle claws in the closest trash can.
> 
> and no there isn't a standardized size for hooks, its different for each brand/model of hook. ballpark figures so to say.


Why are the eagle claws not good? Any experience with eagle claw anybody?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum

eliris said:


> Why are the eagle claws not good? Any experience with eagle claw anybody?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I've had several of the Eagle Claw Sea Circles break in half, not bend or twist, but break clean in half. I don't know if I just got a bad batch or if they are all like that, so I quit using them. Hooks need to be hardened to make them strong and keep them sharp, but then they have to be tempered down to provided some flexibility so they won't break. I'm guessing the ones that broke on me weren't tempered down enough.


----------



## Lagavulin62

I have everything except the leader wire. I ordered some AFW Surflon in 135#. But the diameter is too thin for the smallest sleeve I found. (1)

I checked everyplace in Woodlands area but nothing. What should I look for in particular? Since its suppossed to rain all weekend I am headed to FTU tomorrow. Thanks to all.


----------



## sharkchum

Lagavulin62 said:


> I have everything except the leader wire. I ordered some AFW Surflon in 135#. But the diameter is too thin for the smallest sleeve I found. (1)
> 
> I checked everyplace in Woodlands area but nothing. What should I look for in particular? Since its suppossed to rain all weekend I am headed to FTU tomorrow. Thanks to all.


This is what I use for 120# to 150# coated cable. You can order them online, but I usually get mine at Marburger's in Seabrook.


----------



## Nutnhoney

Mullet are a great bait and most things swimming will eat them. My fishn buddy and I call the little ones, finger size as most folks do, and the 6-8" ones Snicker Bars. In Receint years I stopped trying to cast big horse mullet and tend to use the head half or third. Lots of sent released from a head.
If you get a day where you can free line a snickers about two feet under a float, the action can be good. Cut off the pectoral fins for eradic action. 
Sometimes the bottom is full of crabs & gaff top. While the sharks do feed the bottom they also search the entire water column. Tough to cast a float far and the current needs to be cooperative. Thanks Shark Chum for these posts that should be stickies.


----------



## JRATexas

*Live Mullet*



sharkchum said:


> I rarely use finger mullet, but when I do I cut them to. If all I can catch is finger mullet, I will put 3 or 4 on a hook to make a bigger bait. Smaller baits just don't last long in the surf.


The great and powerful SharkcHum,

As yall know, I have really taken all that SC has offered and made a valiant effort to learn how to surf fish. In the past 2 months, I have been able to real in some monster bulls. This is kind of a question, but also a personal twist on how to hook mullet in the surf. My second Bull red (first caught on a mullet), happened after we had zero success soaking fresh cut mullet for an hour or two (I typically fish after my little one goes to sleep and stay out for around 4 hours so I can have energy to play with him the next day... unfortunately I wish I could soak longer and at different times but 9-1am is usually all I am alotted to fish). I took the cast net out and snagged a few fresh mullet and decided to do the following (a hybrid cut mullet if you will):

- selected about a 10+ inch mullet (was the only one larger than 5 inches)(I have used anything from 6 inch to 12 inch mullet this way and caught fish)
- took filet knife and cut all fins off leaving the tail
- Cut a small hole in front of the back bottom fin to bleed it a little
- Made sure it was still alive and kicking before launching it
**I have had these mullet stay alive for over an hour doing it this way. I cant believe how hardy those fish are...obviously some last longer than others but very few have died and I usually let them soak until have a strike or the anchor weight moves and I need to recast.

10 minutes later the reel was singing and we landed a 42 inch bull red. I was surprised how a red could take down such a large bait and then opened its mouth (realizing quickly that it could eat a way bigger mullet than what I had thrown). All the while, NOTHING had taken any of the cut mullet rods. Since then I have fished both live mullet 6-10 inches (prepped this way) and cut mullet (prepped like SC says in the post)/soaking both baits at same time on 4 rods (2&2). Over the past 3 times I have fished the only thing to take a rod with the cut mullet was a small shark and gaftop. all the reds we have caught were on injured live mullet.

Question: Is this just a coincidence or do you think the area I fish (Pirates Beach) just does not hold the same amount and type of fish you catch out there in Sargent? I have caught plenty of trout in the surf there but never a slot red. Obviously judging by your pics your method of cutting and baiting fresh mullet works, but it hasnt worked for me yet. I guess it kindof did since I used a hybrid method and still prep and hook the live mullet like you show.

Thanks again for all your knowledge SC!

In the event any of yall are having a hard time finding fish throw a live one out there and see what happens


----------



## Walleyewilly

Also good to keep the whole mullet alive, make him a flapper (take a fillet out of him about midline to tail, but leave it intact), and use him alive out there. The flapper gives more action, releases blood and oil and his being alive, well...

Works best for larger drop baits. To keep it off the bottom (alive or dead) and keep some of the crabs off, tie a popping cork onto your bite leader a foot or two up from the bait. If it rattles, all the better...


----------



## TxBrewer

sharkchum said:


> I rarely use finger mullet, but when I do I cut them to. If all I can catch is finger mullet, I will put 3 or 4 on a hook to make a bigger bait. Smaller baits just don't last long in the surf.


I lived this during my trip this weekend, we could only catch finger mullet but forgot your post about putting 3 or 4 on till rereading this thread today. And bait was constantly disappearing.

we were only catching little black tips 28 - 32 inch and when they were biting it was actually tough to differentiate between the bites and wave action some times, sometimes it was very clear but lots of bait was lost without a sign of a bite. I thought you had recommended, maybe someone else, to set the drag tight enough to keep your line tight but loose enough to easily pull when something grabbed it. I tried this but it didn't seem to work, bait was gone and no reel spin and that line was very light drag set.

Not sure if I was doing something wrong or those little sharks don't have the pull to do it?


----------



## spicyitalian

That sized shark has always been able to be noticeable to me if they were messing with the line. The only ones that I couldn't see were 12-14" ones.


----------



## sharkchum

JRATexas said:


> The great and powerful SharkcHum,
> 
> As yall know, I have really taken all that SC has offered and made a valiant effort to learn how to surf fish. In the past 2 months, I have been able to real in some monster bulls. This is kind of a question, but also a personal twist on how to hook mullet in the surf. My second Bull red (first caught on a mullet), happened after we had zero success soaking fresh cut mullet for an hour or two (I typically fish after my little one goes to sleep and stay out for around 4 hours so I can have energy to play with him the next day... unfortunately I wish I could soak longer and at different times but 9-1am is usually all I am alotted to fish). I took the cast net out and snagged a few fresh mullet and decided to do the following (a hybrid cut mullet if you will):
> 
> - selected about a 10+ inch mullet (was the only one larger than 5 inches)(I have used anything from 6 inch to 12 inch mullet this way and caught fish)
> - took filet knife and cut all fins off leaving the tail
> - Cut a small hole in front of the back bottom fin to bleed it a little
> - Made sure it was still alive and kicking before launching it
> **I have had these mullet stay alive for over an hour doing it this way. I cant believe how hardy those fish are...obviously some last longer than others but very few have died and I usually let them soak until have a strike or the anchor weight moves and I need to recast.
> 
> 10 minutes later the reel was singing and we landed a 42 inch bull red. I was surprised how a red could take down such a large bait and then opened its mouth (realizing quickly that it could eat a way bigger mullet than what I had thrown). All the while, NOTHING had taken any of the cut mullet rods. Since then I have fished both live mullet 6-10 inches (prepped this way) and cut mullet (prepped like SC says in the post)/soaking both baits at same time on 4 rods (2&2). Over the past 3 times I have fished the only thing to take a rod with the cut mullet was a small shark and gaftop. all the reds we have caught were on injured live mullet.
> 
> Question: Is this just a coincidence or do you think the area I fish (Pirates Beach) just does not hold the same amount and type of fish you catch out there in Sargent? I have caught plenty of trout in the surf there but never a slot red. Obviously judging by your pics your method of cutting and baiting fresh mullet works, but it hasnt worked for me yet. I guess it kindof did since I used a hybrid method and still prep and hook the live mullet like you show.
> 
> Thanks again for all your knowledge SC!
> 
> In the event any of yall are having a hard time finding fish throw a live one out there and see what happens


The area around Pirates beach is featureless, just like Surfside and a lot of other beaches in Texas. There is no structure like piers, jettys, clay, or shell to hold the fish. In areas like this, the only thing you can do is to key in on heavy concentrations of bait and the fish will usually be there.
As far as different ways to rig your bait, sure there are always more than one way to skin a cat. I listed all the reasons I rig my bait the way I do and it works, but if you feel your way works better where you are fishing then go with it. Confidence is a key ingredient to success, and if your confident that what your doing works than you will probably be more successful than someone that doesn't have confidence in their technique. 
I'm just not gonna go through the trouble of trying to keep mullet alive or have to go throw the cast net every time I need to rebait. I already carry 3 ice chests, 1 for beer, 1 for bait, and one for fish. If I have to carry a 4th ice chest, it will be for more beer, not for live mullet. Besides, the more time you spend messing with keeping bait alive, is less time for drinking beer and catching fish.


----------



## sharkchum

TxBrewer said:


> I lived this during my trip this weekend, we could only catch finger mullet but forgot your post about putting 3 or 4 on till rereading this thread today. And bait was constantly disappearing.
> 
> we were only catching little black tips 28 - 32 inch and when they were biting it was actually tough to differentiate between the bites and wave action some times, sometimes it was very clear but lots of bait was lost without a sign of a bite. I thought you had recommended, maybe someone else, to set the drag tight enough to keep your line tight but loose enough to easily pull when something grabbed it. I tried this but it didn't seem to work, bait was gone and no reel spin and that line was very light drag set.
> 
> Not sure if I was doing something wrong or those little sharks don't have the pull to do it?


Alot of time smaller fish like slot reds, drum, and small sharks don't have enough power to even pull the weight out of the sand. I regularly reel a pole in to check the bait, only to find a slot red or small shark on the line that I didn't even know was there. Also keep in mind that fish don't always head out when they hit, half the time you will just notice your line slack up and when you reel up the slack it has a fish on.


----------



## the toninator

sharkchum said:


> ...I already carry 3 ice chests, 1 for beer, 1 for bait, and one for fish...


Sharkchum bucket list:


----------



## JRATexas

sharkchum said:


> The area around Pirates beach is featureless, just like Surfside and a lot of other beaches in Texas. There is no structure like piers, jettys, clay, or shell to hold the fish. In areas like this, the only thing you can do is to key in on heavy concentrations of bait and the fish will usually be there.
> As far as different ways to rig your bait, sure there are always more than one way to skin a cat. I listed all the reasons I rig my bait the way I do and it works, but if you feel your way works better where you are fishing then go with it. Confidence is a key ingredient to success, and if your confident that what your doing works than you will probably be more successful than someone that doesn't have confidence in their technique.
> I'm just not gonna go through the trouble of trying to keep mullet alive or have to go throw the cast net every time I need to rebait. I already carry 3 ice chests, 1 for beer, 1 for bait, and one for fish. If I have to carry a 4th ice chest, it will be for more beer, not for live mullet. Besides, the more time you spend messing with keeping bait alive, is less time for drinking beer and catching fish.


haha... I like your list of importance on coolers... I actually brought an old aquarium i had lying around and put it on my surf fishing buggy that I built. I use an aerator and just put the mullet right in the aquarium. They stay alive for days. and all the kids on the beach LOVE to come see the fish and help me catch the fish. July 4th weekend, there was a point I had 8 kids with me in the first gut pointing out where they saw a fish haha! I would bring net onto the beach empty it, and the kids gathered em all up and put em in the aquarium for me. Excited for my son to get a little older and be right there with me! I guess that is a perk of fishing right behind a beach house vs. driving to the beach. I dont think I could fit the buggy in my truck with all the other coolers, rigs, gear, and everything else. So for me at that spot, keeping them alive isnt that big of an issue, but i can def see how it would be trouble when traveling to a beach spot. Although Academy sells really cheap little aerators that work perfectly for a 5 gallon bucket and that would free up space and keep em alive for a long time. just dont forget to do water changes and not let the water get super hot.

makes sense on the "featureless" comment. I have pulled in cut mullet lines that were stripped and have had the poles go slack only to find the hook empty. I will pay attention to that more now! thanks!


----------



## SCREAMINREELS

we catch alot of mullet and will toss poles out and out of the way at night cut like you do while fishing under the lights with lures and we get lucky on big reds picking them up pretty regularly, ive never trimmed the fins or scaled them though although your reasoning makes sense. will try it next time


----------



## Big Guns 1971

If I was going through all of that trouble to make mullet streamlined I would hook it through the bottom jaw up and out the top of the head. This way the mouth can't open and catch water creating a drag. Just my 2 cents and what I usually do.


----------



## Rawpower

I like the way you cut off the fins. I'm gonna start doing that to all my surf bait. Thanks for the tip!


----------

